# Vorstellung unseres Konzepts !



## Naelas (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir möchten euch hier unsere Gildenidee vorstellen, und gleichzeitig Mitglieder dafür suchen!

Die Eckdaten vorweg:

Fraktion: Horde

Server: Alleria


Diese Gilde ist eine Lvlstop- Gilde!

Das heißt, wir werden immer gemeinsam lvln und ganz in Ruhe den kompletten Inhalt nochmal erleben. Der LvLstop wird gemeinsam beschlossen! Und wird wieder aufgehoben, sobald ca. 5 der aktiven Mitglieder die aktuelle Lvlstop- Stufe erreicht haben. Es geht darum auch die kleinen Instanzen nochmal gildenintern zu erleben, zusammen zu questen, zusammen PVP zu machen usw. um auch viele Erfolge für die Gilde einzuholen..
Die Hauptsache ist die familiäre Gemeinschaft, die sich nicht nach sechs Monaten wieder auflöst sondern allen eine Heimat bietet.

Eine Erklärung zum Lvlstop, für alle, die damit nichts anfangen können:

Wir beschließen eine Stufe, bei der wir stoppen um zusammen zu bleiben.Man geht dann einfach mit dem derzeitigen Höchst-Lvl zu einem NPC in Orgrimmar, zahlt zehn Gold und erhält ab diesem Zeitpunkt keine Erfahrungspunkte mehr. Dann warten wir auf Nachzügler, spielen Instanzen, steigern Berufe oder Ruf und genießen in Ruhe das Spiel.Sobald wir beschließen weiter zu lvln, zahlt man wieder zehn Gold bei diesem NPC und levelt weiter bis zum nächsten Stop.
Bei den Stufen 60, 70, 80 und 85 wird es längere Lvlstops geben, die mehrere Monate dauern können, damit wir das jeweilige Endgame nochmal zusammen erleben können.

Wir wollen Spaß und Herausforderung!

Es wird einen Führungsstab aus 4-5 Personen geben und trotzdem werden die wirklich wichtigen Dinge mit der Gilde abgestimmt. Also auch die Lvlstops werden ab einer gewissen Dauer zur Abstimmung freigegeben. Bei uns sind gerade die Spieler willkommen, die abends nur eine Stunde spielen können, weil sie Familie haben oder ihr Beruf sie in Beschlag nimmt. Niemand soll hier Druck verspüren, schnell lvln zu müssen, oder überhaupt irgendetwas "müssen". 
Nur die Gildenphilosophie steht niemals zur Diskussion, die steht fest und wird durchgezogen, denn das macht die Gilde ja aus. Wir werden diese Philosophie verteidigen und wollen gerade den Leuten, die nicht mit Stress spielen wollen und deshalb wenig Raids gesehen haben, ein Zuhause bieten.

Der nächste wichtige Punkt ist, dass dies eine Gilde von Erwachsenen für Erwachsene wird!

Das hat weniger etwas mit dem Alter zu tun sondern mit der Reife und den Verpflichtungen. Das wirkliche Leben hat bei uns immer Vorrang! Die Gilde richtet sich besonders an Familien, Berufstätige, usw., also an Leute, die das Spiel zum Spaß und zur Entspannung spielen und nicht als Lebensinhalt ansehen. An Leute, die berufstätig sind und die nicht zehn Stunden am Tag spielen können. Wobei auch das nicht schlimm ist. 

Wir möchten mit Gleichgesinnten das komplette Spiel mit allen Raids & Instanzen PvP nochmal in Ruhe erleben, ohne Druck, ohne Ärger sondern einfach mit viel Spaß!

Wir haben einen Vorteil! Wir können uns ganz in Ruhe alle möglichen Erfolge nochmal erarbeiten, also sei es Molten Core mit 60, der Schwarze Tempel mit 70 oder diverse Ruferfolge die wir bekommen werden, weil wir eben nochmal Classic, BC und Wotlk im richtigen Lvl erleben.

Für wen ist eigentlich die Gilde?
Für jeden ob Anfänger oder auch Alten Hasen für welche die viel Zeit haben zum spielen aber auch diejenigen die nicht viel Zeit haben zu spielen.
Zeit ist das Zauberwort !!!

www.wächter-der-zeit.de

Bei Interesse an unsererm Projekt freuen wir uns über eine kurze Bewerbung in unserem Forum.

InGame könnt Ihr euch an folgende Leute wenden:

Krizz
Rémbrandt
Shakirri
Dnebel

gruß


----------



## Naelas (21. Mai 2011)

/ push


----------



## Raghos (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo, gibt es euer Projekt noch? ISt ja doch schon recht alt, dwer letzte Post, daher meine Nachfrage 

mfg

R.


----------

